# Confirmation for 8 year old Morgan



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Roxie is an eight year old Lippit Morgan who stands about 15 hands high. She has won a small handful of shows but now she is an all round carriage and trail horse. One day I do hope to breed her because of her great temperament and looks, well looks is what I want you guys to look at. Do you think her conformation is good enough to consider breeding her? I think it is but I want a second opinion. This picture is from a group of pictures I saw when she was for sale, she may be a yearling.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is a more recent picture of Roxie:


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

A lot to like about your mare! Decent shoulder, strong topline, nice angle to her rear legs, solid Bone. If I were to nitpick, her neck is a bit thick in the more recent photo and may tie in a touch low. Also I am not sure if it is just an artifact of the photo, but she appears just very slightly back at the knee in the recent photo. I like her croup shape but would prefer a slightly longer hip. All of these are quite minor on a very nice mare that looks very versatile to do many sports. Thank you also for providing a nice photo to critique from!


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

The ground is not very flat in that picture. She has done jumping, dressage, reining and driving competitions. Do you want another picture?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

other pictures would be helpful.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is a rear view and head shot:


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Honestly... This is rare for me, but I can't fault her *shock, horror* 
Shes stunning. A good breeding prospect. Though I wouldn't breed, due to the enormous over flow of horses in the world already :-/
But that's just me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what is a "Lippit Morgan"? are they all black?

she is very pretty and built to last, but I am no judge on Morgan breeding stock.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Tiny, they descend from old breeding lines which were developed in New England in the early 1900s: What is a Lippitt Morgan? - Why Is It So Special?. There is a dedicated group of breeders, now around the country, who have worked to preserve the old lines.

They tend to be a little sturdier than the "newer" Morgan types, which some think can veer too much towards a Saddlebred look.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are they always a black? there's a guy near where I ride who has 5 or 6 small black horses on his property, and I remember him saying that they were Morgans. the weird part is that he had a young stud, who he accidentally allowed to sire a foal off of one of his mares when she was very young. The baby was named. "Pearl", as in "Black Pearl".


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Black, bay or chestnut are viewed as original Morgan colors.


----------

